

Company plans to beam free Wi-fi to every person on Earth from space - kenhty
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-2552177/Forget-Internet-soon-OUTERNET-Company-plans-beam-free-wi-fi-person-Earth-space.html

======
collyw
No idea of the validity of this, but for non UK readers, the Daily Mail is a
very poor source of information on anything scientific.

